# cables, wires, leads



## Grux

In the context of electricity/electronics, what is the difference among a cable, a wire and a lead? I think all of them would be called "cables" in Spanish.

Is "lead" pronounced in the same way as LED (ligh emitting diode)?.


----------



## 0scar

Cables, alambres y conductores.
Pronunciación:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=lead


----------



## Grux

Thanks.
However, I'm still not sure if LED (the diode) is pronounced like lead. If so, it may be a bit confusing if you are talking about some device or equipment with leads and LEDs.

Also, I'm not sure if "conductores" is equivalent to leads. According to WR dictionary, lead can be translated as cable, and conductor is translated as conductor (the same spelling in both languages)


----------



## fernandobn97007

The context is used for disambiguation.

Ex: phase lead - adelanto de fase,   lead wire - alambre de plomo

A *LED* consists of an Epoxy encapsulation with a mild steel *lead* frame for contact (positive and negative).


----------



## pops91710

"Leads" son alambres conectores. No tiene nada que ver con plomo (lead) Lead/plomo es otra cosa totalmente diferente que se pronuncia como "led", mientras Lead se pronuncia como "Leed" (_lid_ en español)

LED no es una palabra. Es* L.E.D.* y nunca se pronuncia como una palabra. Siempre decimos "El-E-Dee" (_el-y-di_ en español)

Lead wires no son de plomo. Lead wires son los alambres que se usan para conectar a un mulimetro http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...S3TsXUHOeZiQKZwvzsAQ&ved=0CDkQ9QEwBA&dur=4167 

Tambien los "leads" son los alambres _*ya conectados en la fabrica *_a un motor, foco, (foco LED), o cualquier aparato electrico para el propósito de conectar los alambres electricas al fuente de energia/electricidad, o para conectarlos a una batería o pila.

Battery connector with leads: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=LED+...4&tbnw=164&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0

Lampara LED con leads: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=LED+...tbnw=197&start=55&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:55
Electric motor with wire leads:
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=elec...nw=155&start=117&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:117


----------



## Grux

Muchas gracias, Pops.

¿A esos "leads" también se le podría llamar "cables", o en inglés cable tiene otro significado?.


----------



## pops91710

Pues, los "leads" son hechos de cables. Y por lo general "leads" son cortos. 

Pero usualmente decimos "wire leads" o simplemente "leads" para distinguirlos de los cables del circuito eléctrico. 

Aunque cable es una palabra válida, generalmente solemos decir "wire", "wires" o "wiring" (cableado) y se reserva la palabra "cable" para los cables de mayor calibre. http://www.google.com/imgres?q=high...6&tbnw=221&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:0 

Battery Cables: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=batt...1&tbnw=129&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0

Dicho esto, Carol Cable, una fábrica de cable tiene "cable" en nombre de su empresa. 

Adicionalmente, "cable" es genérico y puede que no sean eléctricos, tales como cable de datos, o cables de fibra óptica, o "cable CAT5".

¡Espero que no te haya confundido!


----------



## fernandobn97007

pops91710 said:


> "Leads" son alambres conectores. No tiene nada que ver con plomo (lead) Lead/plomo es otra cosa totalmente diferente que se pronuncia como "led", mientras Lead se pronuncia como "Leed" (_lid_ en español)
> 
> You are right! I took this example from an english-spanish dictionary. Spanish it is not my native language.
> 
> 
> LED no es una palabra. Es* L.E.D.* y nunca se pronuncia como una palabra. Siempre decimos "El-E-Dee" (_el-y-di_ en español).
> 
> I heard people saying all the time "Led" for Light emitting diode and not spelling L.E.D
> 
> Lead wires no son de plomo. Lead wires son los alambres que se usan para conectar a un mulimetro http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.eletrontech.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/multimetro-digital.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.eletrontech.com/eletronica/multimetro-uma-ferramenta-essencial-para-a-sua-bancada-de-eletronica&h=500&w=493&sz=22&tbnid=_mkjKjaWtwBd1M:&tbnh=104&tbnw=103&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dmultímetro%2Bdigital%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=multímetro+digital&docid=42u7Oy7JgUz21M&sa=X&ei=jWS3TsXUHOeZiQKZwvzsAQ&ved=0CDkQ9QEwBA&dur=4167
> 
> Tambien los "leads" son los alambres _*ya conectados en la fabrica *_a un motor, foco, (foco LED), o cualquier aparato electrico para el propósito de conectar los alambres electricas al fuente de energia/electricidad, o para conectarlos a una batería o pila.
> 
> Battery connector with leads: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=LED+...4&tbnw=164&start=0&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0
> 
> Lampara LED con leads: http://www.google.com/imgres?q=LED+...tbnw=197&start=55&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:55
> Electric motor with wire leads:
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=elec...nw=155&start=117&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:117


----------



## pops91710

> I heard people saying all the time "Led" for Light emitting diode and not spelling L.E.D



Eso puede ser, pero no es correcto. A lo menos aquí en los EUA _nunca_ he oido LED pronunciado como una palabra. Y si hay ellos que lo hacen, no saben lo que significa LED y creen que es una palabra o es una jerga. Decir 'led' como una palabra sería confuso en Inglés. 

Pero, para ellos que trabajan en las fábricas de circuitos con LED, he oido decir que ellos sí dicen _'led' _como una palabra, pero es su 'jerga' y no se lo entiende fuera del taller o entre la población regular. Los ingenieros siempre dicen "el-ee-dee". Dudo que hay muchos fuera de la indústria que lo diría 'led'.


----------



## 0scar

pops91710 said:


> Tambien los "leads" son los alambres _*ya conectados en la fabrica *_a un motor, foco, (foco LED), o cualquier aparato electrico para el propósito de conectar los alambres electricas al fuente de energia/electricidad, o para conectarlos a una batería o pila.



Eso son _chicotes_ (Arg., Chile , Uruguay)


----------



## DARIUSTX

Un cable, es algo que en su interior puede llevar otros cables o hilos de alambre, como el caso de los cables electricos, o los cables para voz y datos,

Un alambre, es generalmente un hilo metalico, pueden ser de aleaciones metalicas o elementos "casi" puros como Cobre , Estano, Etc. y despues recubiertos con algun plastico para hacer cables, algunos alambres tambien se funden y se utilizan en procesos de soldadura.


----------



## Go Blue

Wow, Pops! I always learn something......thank you for the above definitions and explanations - so helpful!  I also agree - LED  is NOT pronounced as a word, always L.E.D.  Thank you!


----------

